# My Motor stand. What are you using?



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 28, 2018)

Just though I’d share my motor stand with you guys. It’s a small skid with casters and a frame I built out of stuff I had leftover in the garage. I can use it for service as there is enough room to put a garbage can on it to fill with water and run motors. Works great for winter storage not only for the motor but batteries, fuel tank, trolling motor etc...
If you have something slick, feel free to share it here. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2018)

I have built a few. I like to angle the "transom" back to get the engine to sit vertical. Also usually build a folding work stand in front for small parts.









This one was built for a 185# 4-cylinder opposed engine. Evinrude "BigFour. 60 cu.in. 50hp. direct drive.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 28, 2018)

Well talk about being upstaged!
Nice work Pappy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 28, 2018)

I didn't think about wheels so I wrestle these with a hand truck and it's not pretty.


----------



## thomasr (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay, I'll play. Those are some pretty neat designs up above, and when I get around to it I'll probably copy aspects of them all...especially the portability. Since those are the neat ones, now I'll show you the other end of the spectrum. I was anxious to get working on the motor so just threw some stuff together out of what I had. The first one started life as a yard swing then morphed into a archery target holder, but with the addition of a 2X6 it became an engine run stand. The second one used to be a tall chair...I call it my maintenance stand for when I'm working on the motor in the garage. Doesn't take up a lot of space, but alas, I don't have a can or anything that fits under it for a water barrel. Pretty red-necked but they work.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2018)

I will get a better pic of this one (if anyone is interested) but you can get an idea anyway. 
This stand came from my Uncle Dusty. It was his walker, on wheels, and before he passed I told him what I was going to do with it.. 
Very simple to do, folds up, and works very well for smaller engines. That is a little 1 1/4hp Elgin air cooled 2-stroke on the stand.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 29, 2018)

This is great. Now we are seeing some ingenuity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 5, 2018)

I've made a couple of versions of these pallet racks. I've got two that will hold two motors each, and this one that can hold up to four 70hp's. I move them around with a pallet jack, or our tractor if i need to move them out to the shed in the winter.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 5, 2018)

We shall call that “standzilla”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are better photos of the folding walker stand. Seems like there are tons of different walkers available and dirt cheap. Super easy to build.


----------



## eshaw (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's mine


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 5, 2018)

Getting fancy with aluminum. I like the walker idea as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

